# What Are Your Favorite Martial Arts Movies Of All Time?



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

What Are Your Favorite Martial Arts Movies Of All Time?


----------



## TonyU (Jun 27, 2004)

Bruce Lee's "Enter the Dragon"


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 27, 2004)

senseibones said:
			
		

> Bruce Lee's "Enter the Dragon"


Yea an all time classic.


----------



## phlaw (Jun 29, 2004)

Enter The Dragon
The Perfect Weapon
The Karate Kid (The one that got me started)
Only The Strong


These seem to be the 4 I watch over and over!


----------



## Littledragon (Jun 29, 2004)

phlaw said:
			
		

> Enter The Dragon
> The Perfect Weapon
> The Karate Kid (The one that got me started)
> Only The Strong
> ...


Cool list, I don't like The Karate Kid though lol.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 29, 2004)

phlaw said:
			
		

> Enter The Dragon
> The Perfect Weapon
> The Karate Kid (The one that got me started)
> Only The Strong
> ...


Yes, good list. Throw in some of segal's older movies, and (yes, unfortunately, van damme) Kickboxer, and those are usually the flicks I stop at on the tele. Oh, and as cheeezy as it may be. . .American Ninja:idunno:  It was the first MA flick I ever watched. After that, there was a little six-year-old sneaking around the house, wearing all black, sporting a tee-shirt over the face and a cool little plastic ninja-to. I can still picture my mom walking through the grocery store with her "little assassin.":boing2:


----------



## The Kai (Jun 29, 2004)

The Last dragon, unfortunatly there will never be a sequal


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 30, 2004)

durnit, most people already mentioned mine...

Berry Gordy's: The Last Dragon
Only the Strong
The Hunted (with Christopher Lambert, not the new one)
The Perfect Weapon
Chinese Connection
Enter the Dragon
Drunken Master I (the original)
Fearless Hyena


----------



## edhead2000 (Jun 30, 2004)

Does The Crow count?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 30, 2004)

In no particular order...

The Perfect Weapon
Out For Justice
Rapid Fire
Hero
Fist of Legend
Iron Monkey
Sting of the Dragonmaster (aka When Tae Kwon Do Strikes)
Enter the Dragon
Eastern Condors
Once Upon a Time in China II
The Street Fighter (Sonny Chiba, not J-C VD)
Brotherhood of the Wolf
Dragon Inn


----------



## phlaw (Jul 1, 2004)

I thought of some more for me.

Rapid Fire
The Crow
The Delta Force
Hard To Kill
Under Siege
The Last Dragon


----------



## OULobo (Jul 1, 2004)

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 1, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Big Trouble in Little China



heheh... FEAR THE BACKSCRATCHERS OF DOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!


----------



## OULobo (Jul 1, 2004)

The Three Storms are the only people I'd realistically worry about throwing a kukri at me. 

Jack- "I don't get it."
Lo Pan- "You were not put on this Earth to "get it", Mr. Burton."


----------



## The Kai (Jul 1, 2004)

Since you know alot about Bib trouble in little china.  I heard that the movie is part of a 3 prt series Little china was part 2, Buckoroo banzai part 

Did you hear this?


----------



## OULobo (Jul 1, 2004)

I've never heard that. I've seen Buckaroo and I guess it was pretty funny in a Flash Gordon/Buck Rodgers kind of way.


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> The Last dragon, unfortunatly there will never be a sequal


Ooh I couldn't stand that movie lol. I couldnt sit through that movie.


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

Here is just a few of my favorite martial arts movies:

Every single Bruce Lee movie
Above The Law
Hard To Kill
Out For Justice
Police Story
Dragons Forever
Wheels on Meals
Drunken Master
Bloodsport
Kickboxer
Righting Wrongs
Fist Of Legend

the list could go on and on...


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 1, 2004)

I completely forgot about Brotherhood of The Wolf...you could list any Dacascos film and the Arts in it would be great...but like I said before, Van Damme's best was Kickboxer 2. :uhyeah:

The Transporter's a good one, too...'specially the beginning sequence, which really isn't a fight, yet still damn cool.


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 1, 2004)

another one I forgot, Cradle 2 The Grave, Jet Li _and_ Dacascos, along with DMX, who I like anyway.  there've only been two Seagal movies I've cared for in the past decade and that's The Glimmer Man and Exit Wounds, both because of supporting roles that made the movie hysterical in some scenes.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Jul 1, 2004)

Billy Jack

Enter the Dragon

Above the Law (I know, Seagal is a putz, but he did a lot for martial arts awareness in this, his first movie; and his choreography was great)

Kill Bill I & II

The Last Sumarai

The Pink Panther movies with SGM Ed Parker as Mr. Chong
(I think Curse of the Pink Panther and Revenge of the Pink Panther)
How could you not love Peter Sellers and his house boy - Kato?


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> another one I forgot, Cradle 2 The Grave, Jet Li _and_ Dacascos, along with DMX, who I like anyway. there've only been two Seagal movies I've cared for in the past decade and that's The Glimmer Man and Exit Wounds, both because of supporting roles that made the movie hysterical in some scenes.


 
I liked the fight scens in Cradle 2 The Grave but I hate how Dacascos died at the end.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 2, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> I liked the fight scens in Cradle 2 The Grave but I hate how Dacascos died at the end.


It wasn't a bad movie, but considering all the talent you have between Jet Li and Mark Dacascos, I was a little let down by the final fight scene.  JMO.


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 3, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> It wasn't a bad movie, but considering all the talent you have between Jet Li and Mark Dacascos, I was a little let down by the final fight scene. JMO.


Same. I thought it could have been much better.


----------



## Genin Andrew (Jul 5, 2004)

the original 3 ninjas!!!! that was one of the first movies i ever saw,lol very cool.Oh and how can we forget the ninja turtles movies,also high quality,especcially the 3rd where they go to Japan.

Fight scenes from the Lethal weapn movies.

does someone have any feedback on "Brotherhood of the wolf"? i wanna see that movie.


----------



## sifu nick (Aug 15, 2004)

All Bruce Lee's movies. Kickboxer. The Karate Kid (got me started too). Segals early movies.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 15, 2004)

All this talk and I went out tonight and rented THE PERFECT WEAPON and GAME OF DEATH two classics.


----------



## SMP (Sep 12, 2004)

Circle of Iron


For comedy - the last dragon


----------

